# Husky 272 XP??



## certified106 (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone know if $400 is a good deal on a Husky 272 XP in Excellent condition??? It also comes with a 24" bar and 3 chains that are in great shape.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd pay $400 for one in excellent condition.....but $350 would be better


----------



## certified106 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hmmmm, Thanks for the response. I have tried to get him down on the price but he won't budge yet. He does have receipts for all repairs he has done to the saw and the compression check is showing 162 psi (is that good). Here is a list of what has been done to it new pull start, Inner fan, shield cover, muffler, air filter, fuel line, inner case seals/gaskets and it has the full wrap handle. It is a saw dealer who took it in on trade from one of his regular customers. The saw looks really good and seems to run well........Just trying to decide if it is worth taking a risk on......


----------



## bogydave (Jul 16, 2012)

Fair price IMO.
How much is a new one


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 16, 2012)

162 is very healthy...... go buy it. See if he'll give you a 30 day warranty (or something) for piece of mind.


----------



## weatherguy (Jul 16, 2012)

That sounds like a fair price based on all the saws Ive looked at over the last couple of months, if its a dealer do what hittingsteel says and try to get a 30 day warranty.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 16, 2012)

For $400 I'd grab it sure.


----------



## Realstone (Jul 16, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Fair price IMO.
> How much is a new one


 
Husqvarna no longer makes the 272, but I here's a page of retail prices for comparison.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 17, 2012)

Good friend of mine runs a 272XP.  Thing is a beast for sure.  160+ on the compression is excellent.  That thing will cut up $400 worth of firewood in no time.  Get on it.


----------



## certified106 (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, you all have me about talked into buying this saw. I am going to try to get in touch with the guy today since the saw shop is a little over an hour from my house and there is no way I can get there before the beginning of next week. I will see if we can work something out. I should have mentioned also that when I was talking to him he said it has a 15 day return policy as long as it isn't damaged.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd have some wood lined up. Mix some good fuel/oil and run the snot out of the saw for a week......... if no problems show themselves, you are likely good for a long time with that healthy compression.


----------



## certified106 (Jul 17, 2012)

Got a hold of the guy and I will be picking it up next Tuesday when I am off work. I Got it for $375 and I really hope I like it. This is the first saw I have ever purchased that is this size and I haven't run anything much over 60cc in my lifetime. If I like the saw I was thinking of picking up a 20" bar for it as I would think that saw should scream through some wood with that combo.


----------



## certified106 (Jul 17, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> I'd have some wood lined up. Mix some good fuel/oil and run the snot out of the saw for a week......... if no problems show themselves, you are likely good for a long time with that healthy compression.


Trust me I have some wood lined up.......
Look at my pictures in the wood shed under cleaning up after the storm!
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/cleaning-up-the-storm-mess.88144/


----------



## Realstone (Jul 17, 2012)

certified106 said:


> Trust me I have some wood lined up.......
> Look at my pictures in the wood shed under cleaning up after the storm!
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/cleaning-up-the-storm-mess.88144/


Tuck into it mate


----------



## jeff_t (Jul 17, 2012)

certified106 said:


> I Got it for $375 and I really hope I like it. This is the first saw I have ever purchased that is this size and I haven't run anything much over 60cc in my lifetime.



So it begins. Good luck with your impending sickness.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 17, 2012)

certified106 said:


> Got a hold of the guy and I will be picking it up next Tuesday when I am off work. I Got it for $375 and I really hope I like it. This is the first saw I have ever purchased that is this size and I haven't run anything much over 60cc in my lifetime. If I like the saw I was thinking of picking up a 20" bar for it as I would think that saw should scream through some wood with that combo.


 
Great deal. You're gonna love the saw. I run a 20" bar mostly on my 372.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 18, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> Great deal. You're gonna love the saw. I run a 20" bar mostly on my 372.


 My buddy with the 272XP runs it with an 18".   I bought him a 24" and 3 loops of 33RSC as a thank you for letting me run his trailer for a weekend.  He's ecstatic.


----------



## Realstone (Jul 18, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> My buddy with the 272XP runs it with an 18".


Like a go-cart with a Hemi


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 18, 2012)

Realstone said:


> Like a go-cart with a Hemi


 Maybe that's what he's gonna do.  Drives a Dodge truck (with a Hemi...)  and has a Go-Kart frame hanging on his shop wall.....


----------



## certified106 (Jul 19, 2012)

I can't wait to sink the bar of the 272 into some wood. The night before last I ran out to help a friend buck up a huge sycamore tree that came down in his yard and about 1 1/2 hrs into it I was dreaming of being able to slice that 22" tree like butter with a big saw instead of having to take my time on every cut to keep the revs up on the saw!!

I am blaming my friend for this desire to own a bigger saw and none of this would have happened if he hadn't left his MS 311 at my house to try. After using a 60cc saw and seeign it was quite a bit quicker than mine I realized 60cc wasn't quite enough of a difference and I really wanted something 70+cc bigger.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 19, 2012)

Realstone said:


> Like a go-cart with a Hemi


 
Put a 20" on my 288XPW just for chits & giggles for a few cuts.

Like using a 12lb sledge to swat flies.


----------



## wendell (Jul 21, 2012)

Congrats. I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## Realstone (Jul 21, 2012)

wendell said:


> Congrats. I'm sure you will love it.


+1


----------

